# Indian Lake General Questions



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Good Afternoon Everyone! I'm going to venture over to Indian Lake with one of my friends on Monday and have never fished it. I've heard clarity can be a challenge there as well as finding fish. Not looking for anyone to give away there honey holes, but wouldn't mind some general advice for how to approach fishing it and any potential trouble areas to avoid. Honestly I think we'd both be happy catching just about any species. Just looking to get our lines wet and try our luck. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Silver Fox 23 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone! I'm going to venture over to Indian Lake with one of my friends on Monday and have never fished it. I've heard clarity can be a challenge there as well as finding fish. Not looking for anyone to give away there honey holes, but wouldn't mind some general advice for how to approach fishing it and any potential trouble areas to avoid. Honestly I think we'd both be happy catching just about any species. Just looking to get our lines wet and try our luck. Thanks in advance!


Boat or bank, I’ll get you some areas to try. Beginning of week saugeye will be your best bet, end of week water will maybe warm up enough to get crappie shallow.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Boat or bank, I’ll get you some areas to try. Beginning of week saugeye will be your best bet, end of week water will maybe warm up enough to get crappie shallow.


Boat. Thanks!


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Silver Fox 23 said:


> Boat. Thanks!


How deep does your motor run? What type of boat?


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Study the ODNR map on its website so you know where the ramps are. Most popular areas are at the south and north ends of the lake and on either side of Pew Island. The channels are also popular. When hungry, go to Woody's Restaurant.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

I’m headed over Monday as well, with an open seat. Looking for saugeye. Likely launching from Lakeview, may drift the Southbank to start. Anyone available and want to meet, I should be there around 0700, DM if interested.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> How deep does your motor run? What type of boat?


He actually has a pontoon with a trolling motor as well as a 90 hp. Guessing we’ll be a little limited as to where we can get but not sure. Thanks again.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Good luck tomorrow! The water is super clear, If you start catching short after short move somewhere else. I got 5 keepers friday(had two more get off) and probably 15 shorts, yesterday got 1 keeper and probably 60 shorts.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Good luck tomorrow! The water is super clear, If you start catching short after short move somewhere else. I got 5 keepers friday(had two more get off) and probably 15 shorts, yesterday got 1 keeper and probably 60 shorts.


Sounds great! Looking forward to it. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Shotguner80 (Dec 26, 2019)

Anyone hear anything about spraying the lake for weeds this week?


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Shotguner80 said:


> Anyone hear anything about spraying the lake for weeds this week?


I guess I didn’t know they sprayed for the weeds, but can understand why. Thanks again to you all for providing some suggestions. Yesterday was a beautiful day to be out there (minus the wind)! We ended up ducking into the canals and the north fork of the GMR. we ended up catching about a dozen 10-12 inch saugeye and a 11 inch crappie. Lost a really nice saugeye as well at the boat. The only issues we ran into were weeds in one of the canals and getting blown around a good bit. Here’s a couple pics before we put them back in.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## crappie1968 (May 16, 2013)

Silver Fox 23 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone! I'm going to venture over to Indian Lake with one of my friends on Monday and have never fished it. I've heard clarity can be a challenge there as well as finding fish. Not looking for anyone to give away there honey holes, but wouldn't mind some general advice for how to approach fishing it and any potential trouble areas to avoid. Honestly I think we'd both be happy catching just about any species. Just looking to get our lines wet and try our luck. Thanks in advance!


----------



## crappie1968 (May 16, 2013)

Depends on what ur fishing for. Bass top water on main lake right now esp night. Flathead ur are limited because of vegitation but find timber on bottom by dream bridge area or off of pew. Troll dream bridge area for saugeye and slow troll it with spider rig for crappie. good luck cause the vegitation this time of year is bad, Best and closest place to put in is moundwood.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

crappie1968 said:


> Depends on what ur fishing for. Bass top water on main lake right now esp night. Flathead ur are limited because of vegitation but find timber on bottom by dream bridge area or off of pew. Troll dream bridge area for saugeye and slow troll it with spider rig for crappie. good luck cause the vegitation this time of year is bad, Best and closest place to put in is moundwood.


The OP already went 4 months ago


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> The OP already went 4 months ago


Hard to believe that was 4 months ago! We were on Indian last night though. Definitely lots of weeds, but the weeds are holding fish if you are patient enough to fish them and clear your lure about every cast. Lemon Shad colored 2.75 Joshy's were working for me last night. No keepers though. Also managed a couple white bass in the canals. Saugeye were open water 4-6 feet. I have to say the largemouth bite has been fairly nonexistent for us on Indian the past couple trips even though we are getting into the weeds to find them. I'm guessing its the typical August slow down or they've been relocated due to tournaments. Who knows. All good though and nice to be on the water. Indian is still producing better than Alum. The fish in Alum either hate me or have very full stomachs. LOL!


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Silver Fox 23 said:


> Hard to believe that was 4 months ago! We were on Indian last night though. Definitely lots of weeds, but the weeds are holding fish if you are patient enough to fish them and clear your lure about every cast. Lemon Shad colored 2.75 Joshy's were working for me last night. No keepers though. Also managed a couple white bass in the canals. Saugeye were open water 4-6 feet. I have to say the largemouth bite has been fairly nonexistent for us on Indian the past couple trips even though we are getting into the weeds to find them. I'm guessing its the typical August slow down or they've been relocated due to tournaments. Who knows. All good though and nice to be on the water. Indian is still producing better than Alum. The fish in Alum either hate me or have very full stomachs. LOL!


Topwater bass after dark can be really good rn.


----------

